

CloudSigma adds SSDs to its public cloud - ippisl
http://gigaom.com/cloud/cloudsigma-adds-ssds-to-its-public-cloud/?utm_source=social&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=gigaom

======
mattbee
They're not the first - we did this with <http://www.bigv.io/> did a few
months back.

